# Bilt Hamber in or near Belfast



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Folks,

Does any one know of anywhere in or near Belfast where I could get Bilt Hamber Auto Foam.

This seems to get the best snow foam reviews on here so fancy trying it.


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

I believe Davey at Procar stock Bilt Hamber Products 

Procar
unit 9 edgar ind est
comber road
carryduff
bt8 8an

tel 02890 817187

Cheers 
David

Edit 
ps. I am not Davey at Procar


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks. Will give him a call when they open again.


----------

